# [A]Blackhand <<TuV>> (Sarth +3) sucht fähige Raider für Ulduar



## Schetait (7. Februar 2009)

*Hallo zusammen,*

*Ulduar *steht vor der Tür. Aus der Hoffnung heraus dass der neue Content um einiges anspruchvoller wird als die Einsteiger Encounter von Wotlk, suchen wir noch *FÄHIGE RAIDER* die sich unserer Gemeinschaft anschließen wollen um die Bosse noch vor den Blizz Nervs zu legen!

*Wir sind eine Raidgilde!* Auch wenn es momentan nur 1-2 Raidtage sind wird in Ulduar wieder mit 5 Raidtagen durchgestartet (Mo, Di, Mi, Do 19-23 Uhr – So 17.30-22.30 Uhr)
Da wir leider bereits einige schlechte Erfahrungen mit Neuaufnahmen gemacht haben wollte ich hier mal ein paar Standard Punkte auflisten welche wir von dir/euch als Bewerber erwarten:


*>>Raidbeteiligung<<* von i.d.R. 2/3 oder höher _(d.h. falls du nur 1-2 mal die Woche raiden willst oder das raiden sobald du episch bist einstellst sind wir NICHT die richtige Gilde für dich)_

*>>Zuverlässigkeit<<*_ (es kann immer etwas dazwischenkommen aber wir erwarten eine konstante an/abmeldung im Raidplaner sowie das Bescheidgeben bei längerer Abwesenheit)_

*>>Maximale Equippverbesserungen<<*_ (hast du nicht alle deine Items verzaubert oder für deine Klasse unpassende Sockelsteine drin weil du sie geschenkt bekommen hast oder so kannst du hier aufhören weiterzulesen^^)_

*>>Bestmögliche Spielbeherrschung<<*_ (ist dir der Begriff „Klassenforum“ neu – kkthxbye)_

*>>Wipebereitschaft<<*_ (solltest du nach 2 Stunden wipen bei Progress Raids bereits Unmut im Raid verbreiten oder den Alt-F4 Weg wählen solltest du erst raiden wenn die Bosse totgenervt sind!) _

Des weiteren solltest du möglichst *mind. 18 Jahre *alt sein und über eine *stabile Internetleitung *sowie ein *Mikrophon für Ventrilo *verfügen _(wir mögen es nicht wenn Mami dir mitten im Raid den Strom abdreht um mal ein extremes Beispiel zu nennen^^)_


Im Gegenzug bieten wir dir/euch das übliche was man von einer Raidgilde erwarten kann/sollte (Erfahrung, Gemeinschaft, gutes Zusammenspiel, Vent, Forum, Dkp etc.)


*Aktueller Content Stand:*

Naxx hero clear
Malygos hero clear
Sartharion hero clear (+3Adds)


*Wir sind auf der Suche nach:*

*DD:
2 x Moonkin
1 x Hunter
1 x Vergelter Paladin
1 x Elementar Schamane
2 x Hexenmeister


Heal:
1 x Holy Priester
1 x Holy Paladin*


Außergewöhnliche Bewerbungen auch der nicht vorrangig gesuchten Klassen werden gerne gesehen und bearbeitet. 


Falls euch das jetzt alles nicht all zu sehr abgeschreckt hat dann freuen wir uns auf deine Bewerbung auf
*www.todundverfall.de*
oder schreibt mich einfach ingame an.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Schetait
Tod und Verfall


----------



## Schetait (13. Februar 2009)

und push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schetait (15. Februar 2009)

wir suchen noch member fast alles klassen also traut euch wenn ihr denkt dass ihr euren Char hervorragend beherrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schetait (17. Februar 2009)

/push it real good


----------



## Schetait (23. Februar 2009)

/up to date^^


----------



## Schetait (1. März 2009)

/up to date^^


----------



## Schetait (29. März 2009)

wir suchen noch^^


----------

